# MCA/MBA degree recognition in germany



## temp.sha

Hi All,

I did not find any entry of MCA(master of computer application) and MBA(master of business 
administration) degrees from India in Anabin Database. Does it means that these degrees not recognized in Germany ? Are these degree holders can not work in Germany ?




Thanks...


----------



## Tellus

Get in contact with an Accreditation agency like 
EQUIS
AACSB
AMBA
see more: Master of Business Administration

Good luck


----------



## jayreddy

*Does Master degree mandatory for applying to German JSV.*

HI,
Could you Please tell me the following questions for German JSV.
1) Does Master degree mandatory for applying to German JSV.
2) I have done my B tech in Production engineering but I am working in IT 
am I eligible for German Job seeker Visa.
Kindly Let me know .


Thanks
Jayreddy


----------



## Tellus

jayreddy said:


> HI,
> Could you Please tell me the following questions for German JSV.
> 1) Does Master degree mandatory for applying to German JSV.
> 2) I have done my B tech in Production engineering but I am working in IT
> am I eligible for German Job seeker Visa.


with Master or Bachelor you may apply for JSV
Look: Embassy of the Federal Republic of Germany London - Job Seeker Visa

Germany Job Seeker Visa | Germany Job Search Visa | Pathway Visas Dubai

Good Luck
Tellus


----------



## jayreddy

Hi Tellas,
Thanks for the information.

Regards
JP


----------



## kalpanagrao

Hi...
I have done my Post Graduate Diploma in Business Administration (Which is equivalent to MBA) from Indian Insitute of Modern Management (BIMM), Pune, one of the top B-School in India. But, i dont find any colleges listed under this degree in Anabin Database. Except IIM's (infact not the complete list too) i didnt any other MBA colleges listed in Anabin Database.
Can anyone please tell me whether Indian MBA is recognised in Germany???

Thanks in Advance


----------

